# Next stage ....so soon!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girls, 
Had some good news, my ovaries look like they have shut down so i am able to start stimms tonight.  
Seems the headaches were a good sign to show i had shut down !
Have to go in for scan next tues as they have seen lots of cysts so need to keep an eye on em!!!!
Gonna get dh to try 1st injection in about an hour...quite looking forward to it!

Was lovely to meet you Kate, pity it was so hectic!!! Tom seems nice and little Holly is a pretty little thing isnt she!
Hope ur feeling ok. Have u had a call from clinic about upping ur dose

Well today has been a mad one, am shattered so will post tomorrow!
At least i'm past the next  

Thanks everyone, hope ur all well
x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hunnie

WOW so pleased to hear how well u are getting on all going super duper fast for u isnt it.Thats what we like to hear.Goodluck with stimming hun i loved that part and iam sure u will to,enjoy every min of it.sure are cycle buddies u and kate arent you`s kates follies arent really being pests there just waiting for u to catch up so u can both be as close cycle buddies as possible 

Goodluck let us know how ur first injection goes
Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

Fab news that ur moving onto stims!!

Good luck for that 1st injection


oooooh u r brave letting dh jab ya!!

I would run a mile mind u, u aint seen the size of my dh hands 

Lots of luck
will update u on the list shortly

love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya hun! So glad you are now stimming!! You will be ahead of me soon!! 

I did get a call back, and they have upped my stimms and lowered my sniff to see if that helps and just been for acupuncture and she stimmed the ovaries as much as possible! Got to keep stomach warm to increase blood flow!

So, anyway! Was lovely to meet you hun, it was a shame we didnt get to chat much, we sat in the end waiting room, then came up to find you just as Liz was telling you to go into the room, so we sat there then I thought it would be me next so I stayed and it wasnt!! Probably not the best place for a chat!!! Holly and Tom both say hi, and hi to Tony as well, face to a name at last!!! Tell him good luck with the injections!! Tom mixes then looks away!!!! 

Hopefully see you soon hun.
xxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi all!
Well the first inejction went well considering i had yet another migrane.  I called dh home and couldnt stop sobbing    . We both mixed it and dh injected....im real proud of him, he looked so worried    Apparently headaches should lift when i get into stims......... i bloody hope so. It finally lifted around 11am this morning after taking parcetamol all night (it is ok to take these during stimms isnt it)??

Kelly-maybe ur right about kate and her follies!! Hopefully now she increased drugs she should fly all the way to e/c!!!!  
How u doing anyway...any sickness yet??

Em- can you put me on the stimming board now please!!!
      Do u know anyone who has suffered with such bad headaches?

Kate- Dont you worry, you'll soon be racing along again.  Sounds like acu went well.  How u feeling? 

Love to all


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

Just wanted to say, that i know of ladies who had headaches with the down regging

Good news is that once they move onto stims the headaches are left behind  

I hope that is the case for you honey

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun, I hope the headaches go for you now.

Im feeling absolute rubbish have posted on the lister thread cos dont want to depress your thread.  

xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh hunny, ill have a look on other thread babe, hope u feel better soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Em, i hope ur right , these headaches are horrendous!!!


----------

